

Why Apple Didn’t Include Siri in OS X Mountain Lion - owlmusic
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/02/no-siri-mountain-lion/

======
Turing_Machine
Given that the first developer preview came out yesterday, and the final isn't
due until summer, isn't "didn't include" (past tense) just a wee bit
premature?

